# Oil and trans capacity



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello i was trying to find the capacity specs for my 1970 lemans 350 v8 with a three speed trans. How much oil and trans fluid they take after draining the motor and trans and replacing the oil filter.

Thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Should be able to get this info from any auto parts store when you get your oils and filters.


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Engine oil capacity with a filter change is 5 quarts, but keep in mind that today's shorty filters don't hold as much as the longer old style ones did so if your using one of the newer style short filters 5 quarts will slightly over fill it according to the line on the dip stick, if that's something you're concerned about. Personally, I've never been concerned with the slight overfill and use the whole 5 quarts in my older cars and have never had an issue. If you're concerned about a slight over fill, put in 4.5 quarts and check the level from there. I always pre-fill my oil filters before installation, but that's just me. If its been a while since the oil has been changed on this car, remember to double check to make sure the rubber gasket on the top of the old filter came off with the old filter.

On the transmission, is the 3 speed a manual or an automatic?


----------

